# 1/24th in 1/87th Scale



## Junior B. (Aug 4, 2008)

If you check further down the line you'll see I asked for pics for a diorama I am doing. It is a 1/87th scale slot car track and shop. Here are some pics of the tracks. I started with the Purple Mile, and then decided to add a drag strip. 

Well the drag strip is built, and 2 guys are just itching to try it out. 


















Also got the other track painted. 










Now its time to start detailing the interior.

This is the 3rd building for this build as the other 2 were just to small.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

nice king trak jr. i,ll take the orange lane!!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I love that " Purple Mile American Soverign"
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

If ya really wanna impress me, make it a FUNCTIONAL track. 

Just kidding. That is some fine modelling right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Sorry double post (stupid cellphone)


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Wouldn't it be cool if someone were to cast HO replicas of all the famous 1/24 scale tracks and offer them for sale? Hint-Hint!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

TKO built a ho scale King Track


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Junior,

have a look at this one. Not intended to frustrate but to inspirate.

It is from what I can see the scale your are working in.

http://www.scalatt.it/fotostoria_plastico_nel_plastico.htm


----------



## Junior B. (Aug 4, 2008)

foxkilo said:


> Hi Junior,
> 
> have a look at this one. Not intended to frustrate but to inspirate.
> 
> ...



That is amazing looks to be 1/24-1/25th scale. Great detail throughout. Thanks for the inspiration. I know some guys who will flip out over it.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*dioramas*



foxkilo said:


> Hi Junior,
> 
> have a look at this one. Not intended to frustrate but to inspirate.
> 
> ...


Hey Mario, thats pretty cool, but not the same scale as Junior is working in. The pic you linked to is 1/24th or Larger scale, while Junior is still modelling in 1/87- HO Scale, but his building is replicating 1/24 scale Slotcars inside..... big dif in modelling scales. 
BTW, back a few years ago , I did alot of modelling in 1/24-1/25 scale and built many dioramas depicting Flattrack motorcycle racing which I did myself - back in the day....


----------



## Junior B. (Aug 4, 2008)

Getting ready to stock the shelves.


----------



## Junior B. (Aug 4, 2008)

Case is stocked, and track is busy.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Fantastic!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW ! sub-miniature modelling in HO scale- Freakin' Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior B. (Aug 4, 2008)

Got some of the interior signage done. 










Also started to add some stock, and shelves. The red, and gray bench will be the pit area for working on the cars. Have to add some electrical outlets yet to it. 










Finally a start on the sign for the shop. Needs to be framed out yet.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

http://xkcd.com/878/


----------



## Junior B. (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm going to put a fork in it and call it done. here are some of the final pics. 
Track is in along with seating. 


Decided to light up the place also. 

There are a few small details yet to dealt with, but those will come when final placement is made. For all of the pics of the build go here. 

http://s8.photobucket.com/user/mercman51/library/Construction Zone/Hobby Slot Shop?sort=3&page=1


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome build!!! The only thing missing is customers. Nice job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, some guys standing at the drivers stations or the starting line of the dragstrip would be cool. nicely thought out and executed.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOWSA ! That turned out FAN-FREAKIN-TASTIC ! :thumbsup:
Kinda makes me wish I was 1/87 scale and hangin out there


----------



## Junior B. (Aug 4, 2008)

Like I said a few small details to be finished yet at a later date. I have closed to 1000 little people so have to sort through them all for just the right ones. 

This was a blast from the past for me, took me back to the 60's when I raced slots here in Fargo.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice work JrB....*

Lights are icing on the cake. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Now that's impressive.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> ...Kinda makes me wish I was 1/87 scale and hangin out there


That makes two of us Ralph. I'll meet you there and we'll turn some laps....



JB, that is simply mind blowing work. The warm light and atmosphere created with the lights is utterly convincing. Kind thanks for taking the time to share it with us. The photo above leaves me thinking I'm standing on the street outside with an itchy trigger finger.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior B. (Aug 4, 2008)

Jisp said:


> That makes two of us Ralph. I'll meet you there and we'll turn some laps....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then I did what I had hoped to accomplish.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Junior B. said:


> Then I did what I had hoped to accomplish.


That u did.

Dave


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*My idea of 1/24 in HO!*

Gravity class makes it possible!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Amazing. I been wanting to ask whats the purple track made of?


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

that is too cool !! I want one ....:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior B. (Aug 4, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> Amazing. I been wanting to ask whats the purple track made of?



I cut the track from a sheet of .010 plastic for the lanes. Then trimmed it with some strip styrene. Underneath i reinforced it with small pieces of plastic square tubing. The apron is made from index card. Then I painted it with acrylic water base paints. the cars are photo reduced pics of actual slot cars that I found doing a Google search. The cars on the drag strip are just pieces of strip plastic cut amd painted.


----------

